# Liceo



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Scusate l ora tarda 
Mi sono sparata una serie di incontri al liceo di mio figlio e sono durati un eternità e ho recuperato lavoro stasera che balle 

Cmq mio figlio ha scelto scient. Scienze applicate 
Gli stanno tirando un gran culo pretendono l eccellenza e lui che fa anche sport e un Po in affanno 

Ora io ho fatto scegliere il percorso a loro limitandomi ad accompagnarli ai vari porte aperte .
In realtà qst liceo e' conosciuto x essere molto duro soptutto l indirizzo..
Per ora ha 2 materie sotto anche se più 6 che 5 cone voto x cui recuperabili ma mi hanno davvero sfinito con pretese trovo esagerate ( non voglio fare la mamma chioccia ) e invece che motivare questi credetemi smontano 
Hanno addirittura spedito lettere per chi a loro giudizio ha sbagliato scuola 
A noi no ma a 10 su 22 si ..alta come media 
Ma che presunzione non trovate?

Cmq mio figlio non si ammazza certo di studio e sua sorella che che si fa un gran mazzo gli ha spiegato che al liceo si studia 3 ore almeno tutti i gg ..x ora può  e ben lontano da questi ritmi e si salva credo perché attento a scuola 

Io faccio fare a loro cercando di responsabilizzarli..ma trovo questa rigidità di certi prof controproducente No?
Non dovresti cercate di motivare proprio cho e più in difficoltà invece fai partire pistolotti  dopo 2 mesi di scuola ?
Bah.
L eccellenza poi ...ma date tempo che pressioni pazzrschevin tutto oramai sport scuola ecc
O forse ho scordato come fosse x noi 

Notte


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusate l ora tarda
> Mi sono sparata una serie di incontri al liceo di mio figlio e sono durati un eternità e ho recuperato lavoro stasera che balle
> 
> Cmq mio figlio ha scelto scient. Scienze applicate
> ...


Mio figlio in un liceo così l’hsnno rovinato
Distrutta l’autostima e i danni se lo porta ancora dietro 
Non hai idea di quante volte mi sono pentita di aver assecondato la sua scelta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Tutti e due i miei scientifico, uno ha sofferto molto perché non amava studiare. Per me aveva sbagliato scuola, invece poi è riuscito per il rotto della cuffia.
L'altro lo ha fatto con eccellenza, perché per lui lo studio è naturale. 
3 ore di studio a casa sono sufficienti se stanno attenti durante le lezioni se no ne servono di più.
Dipende molto dagli insegnanti, e dall'orientamento dell'istituto.
Per esempio ne avevamo scartato uno a priori, pur essendo ottimo , la competizione era eccesiva.


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio in un liceo così l’hsnno rovinato
> Distrutta l’autostima e i danni se lo porta ancora dietro
> Non hai idea di quante volte mi sono pentita di aver assecondato la sua scelta.


Anche io inizio un Po a pentirmi Anche se onor del vero all' epoca insistetti  x andare al porte aperte di un altro liceo stesso indirizzo ma più morbido meno classico come impostazione..

Non ci fu verso 

Vediamo come prosegue ..Anche mia figlia primo anno di  liceo trovo lungo poi va però studia molto


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutti e due i miei scientifico, uno ha sofferto molto perché non amava studiare. Per me aveva sbagliato scuola, invece poi è riuscito per il rotto della cuffia.
> L'altro lo ha fatto con eccellenza, perché per lui lo studio è naturale.
> 3 ore di studio a casa sono sufficienti se stanno attenti durante le lezioni se no ne servono di più.
> Dipende molto dagli insegnanti, e dall'orientamento dell'istituto.
> Per esempio ne avevamo scartato uno a priori, pur essendo ottimo , la competizione era eccesiva.


Ma io trovo esasperata tutta questa competizione adesso
Ai miei tempi non ricordo ma forse io ho fatto un liceo meno rigido non so 
A scuola devo dire sta attento a sentire i prof 
Ma a  casa x ora non fa certo 3 ore ....alle medie poi faceva il minimo del minimo ma è andata bene x cui non è abituato allo studio serio ...

Io lo avevo avvisato su questo liceo poi mi sembrava di non dargli fiducia ....E ora siamo in ballo 

Mal che vada si cambierà idea anche se io ho il padre che super bravo super performante mio figlio sente anche un Po sta pressione temo.
Adesso anche lui ( ex) ha capito ed è piu ragionevole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma io trovo esasperata tutta questa competizione adessoAi miei tempi non ricordo ma forse io ho fatto un liceo meno rigido non so A scuola devo dire sta attento a sentire i prof Ma a  casa x ora non fa certo 3 ore ....alle medie poi faceva il minimo del minimo ma è andata bene x cui non è abituato allo studio serio ...Io lo avevo avvisato su questo liceo poi mi sembrava di non dargli fiducia ....E ora siamo in ballo Mal che vada si cambierà idea anche se io ho il padre che super bravo super performante mio figlio sente anche un Po sta pressione temo.Adesso anche lui ( ex) ha capito ed è piu ragionevole.


tieni presente che nei licei non vogliono che si faccia sport agonistico.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tieni presente che nei licei non vogliono che si faccia sport agonistico.


anche dove andava il mio
Infatti il fatto che lui non avesse chiuso con il calcio è stato motivo per accantonarlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> anche dove andava il mio
> Infatti il fatto che lui non avesse chiuso con il calcio è stato motivo per accantonarlo


se lo si fa non lo si deve dire. La cultura e lo sport non viaggiano a braccetto.


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tieni presente che nei licei non vogliono che si faccia sport agonistico.


Lo so
Mia figlia ha portato certificati su certificati e la sua fortuna è stata una coordinatrice madre di sportivo 
E la sua pagella anche ma lei è una che torna da una gara e studia fino a mezzanotte 

Lui mmmhhh vedremo 

X me assurdo all' estero è premiante fare sport...


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se lo si fa non lo si deve dire. La cultura e lo sport non viaggiano a braccetto.


Il mio è finito con tanto sportivi in classe 
Li segheranno tutti x quello li ha messi li 

Io ho parlato con la preside portando pure qui fogli e attestazioni 

Mah vedremo certo ridurremo un Po...

La femmina poi è in un europeo hanno approccio un Po più aperto...

Perché si è scelto sto liceo mannaggia a meeeeeeee ???


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mens sana in corpore sano.
Si diceva così?[emoji56].


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio è finito con tanto sportivi in classe
> Li segheranno tutti x quello li ha messi li
> 
> Io ho parlato con la preside portando pure qui fogli e attestazioni
> ...


 esatto perché, che obbiettivo ha?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Veramente i crediti formativi comprendono anche attività extra scolastiche che non sono farsi canne sul muretto, ma appunto sport o volontariato ecc.
Ogni scuola ha la sua fama.
So di ragazzi indirizzati nel classico più elitario della città, dove hanno sofferto per cinque anni, perché era ritenuto più valido. Boh per me è più valido vivere.
Una bocciatura non è una tragedia.
Nel corso della vita si pèrdono e si guadagnano anni per tanti motivi e un anno in più a scuola può essere una benedizione.
Il 99% della pressione viene dalla famiglia anche con messaggi impliciti di ammirazione per chi riesce a fare TUTTO.
Ma ognuno ha la sua filosofia.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente i crediti formativi comprendono anche attività extra scolastiche che non sono farsi canne sul muretto, ma appunto sport o volontariato ecc.
> Ogni scuola ha la sua fama.
> So di ragazzi indirizzati nel classico più elitario della città, dove hanno sofferto per cinque anni, perché era ritenuto più valido. Boh per me è più valido vivere.
> Una bocciatura non è una tragedia.
> ...


Quelli che ricevevo io erano messaggi più che espliciti.


----------



## Vera (5 Dicembre 2018)

Lo sport non viene ben visto, è vero. Io stessa, per anni, mi sono sentita dire dai miei professori, che sarebbe stato meglio abbandonassi la danza. Ho finito brillantemente il liceo, l'università e danzo ancora. Le passioni vanno incoraggiate, non demonizzate.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quelli che ricevevo io erano messaggi più che espliciti.


Avrei dovuto scrivere ANCHE se impliciti.
Sia espliciti sia impliciti i desideri, aspirazioni e aspettative famigliari sono espressi talmente presto da non poter non essere assorbiti.
Ma è inevitabile e anche giusto, purché non vi siano pressioni eccessive che possono perfino portare a ribellioni a volte distruttive.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto scrivere ANCHE se impliciti.
> Sia espliciti sia impliciti i desideri, aspirazioni e aspettative famigliari sono espressi talmente presto da non poter non essere assorbiti.
> Ma è inevitabile e anche giusto, purché non vi siano pressioni eccessive che possono perfino portare a ribellioni a volte distruttive.


Semplicemente avrei sempre dovuto essere la prima. Risparmio i commenti per il voto di maturità  "senza lode e senza infamia" 
Facevo tutti i giorni uno sport che mi portava via i pomeriggi.
Recentemente mio padre mi ha detto  "tu hai studiato solo alle elementari. Poi sei campata di rendita".

Ho sviato il discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Semplicemente avrei sempre dovuto essere la prima. Risparmio i commenti per il voto di maturità  "senza lode e senza infamia"
> Facevo tutti i giorni uno sport che mi portava via i pomeriggi.
> Recentemente mio padre mi ha detto  "tu hai studiato solo alle elementari. Poi sei campata di rendita".
> 
> Ho sviato il discorso.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Eh...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Lo sport non viene ben visto, è vero. Io stessa, per anni, mi sono sentita dire dai miei professori, che sarebbe stato meglio abbandonassi la danza. Ho finito brillantemente il liceo, l'università e danzo ancora. *Le passioni vanno incoraggiate, non demonizzate*.


certamente.
mia figlia si è fatta un grande mazzo ai tempi del liceo mantenendo anche tutti gli allenamenti per la pallavolo per ovvi problemi di tempo e stanchezza ma non mi sono mai accorta che lo sport fosse malvisto.
mi sembrerebbe assurdo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente.
> mia figlia si è fatta un grande mazzo ai tempi del liceo mantenendo anche tutti gli allenamenti per la pallavolo per ovvi problemi di tempo e stanchezza ma non mi sono mai accorta che lo sport fosse malvisto.
> mi sembrerebbe assurdo


a  me è stato proprio chiesto di farlo rinunciare o sarebbe stato impossibile proseguire il percorso..
A ogni interrogazione davanti a qualunque valutazione veniva ricordato che allenandosi meno avrebbe potuto ottenere voti più alti
Mai un incoraggiamento.
Alla fine ha ceduto. Peccato che l'autostima è andata sotto i tacchi. Non è più riuscito ad apprezzare la scuola e a scelto un percorso diverso del quale sono orgogliosa.
Il rammarico per un ragazzo che aveva buone possibilità di fare una strada diversa però restano


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> a  me è stato proprio chiesto di farlo rinunciare o sarebbe stato impossibile proseguire il percorso..
> A ogni interrogazione davanti a qualunque valutazione veniva ricordato che allenandosi meno avrebbe potuto ottenere voti più alti
> Mai un incoraggiamento.
> Alla fine ha ceduto. Peccato che l'autostima è andata sotto i tacchi. Non è più riuscito ad apprezzare la scuola e a scelto un percorso diverso del quale sono orgogliosa.
> Il rammarico per un ragazzo che aveva buone possibilità di fare una strada diversa però restano


mi spiace .anche perchè questi sono anni veramente importanti nella vita di un ragazzo ed è incredibile la differenza che possa fare l'incontro giusto o sbagliato con professori ed educatori in genere


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2018)

Temo che l'enfasi che queste scuole (scientifico e classico) pongono sull'eccellenza della formazione e sull'esclusività del percorso che implicano sia dettata piuttosto dal programma virtuale che si prefissano e dalla potenziale destinazione che offrono.

Se questa può sembrare una esagerazione, di contro, e per l'esperienza che sto vivendo di questi tempi, devo dire che ad approcciarsi a queste scuole vi sono anche ragazzi che in realtà hanno un background inadeguato. Non che questi ragazzi non siano intelligenti, nulla toglie poi che chiunque possa farcela, ma questo implica che si riponga nella scuola priorità assoluta. A parte i casi in cui lo studio è principalmente un piacere, per il resto si tratta di un impegno di non poco conto. Un lavoro direi, dove la sufficienza è senz'altro l'indicatore che le cose dovrebbero andare meglio, mentre l'insufficienza invece non ha alcun senso. Non se in un liceo scientifico fioccano voti come il 2 o giù di li.

Mio figlio, che al liceo sta attraversando i suoi bei momenti bui e i suoi guai, dice che alcuni ragazzi hanno scelto il liceo (scientifico, scienze applicate nello specifico) per moda o per volere dei genitori. Alcuni di essi non dovrebbero nemmeno essere li, a prescindere dall'impegno che quelle scuole richiedono.

Se tutto questo rappresenti principalmente un'operazione di facciata da parte di queste scuole non saprei dirlo, penso però che non abbiano materialmente il tempo di formare adeguatamente tutti i ragazzi per quello che è il loro potenziale, soprattutto quando questi hanno delle difficoltà.


----------



## Moni (6 Dicembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente.
> mia figlia si è fatta un grande mazzo ai tempi del liceo mantenendo anche tutti gli allenamenti per la pallavolo per ovvi problemi di tempo e stanchezza ma non mi sono mai accorta che lo sport fosse malvisto.
> mi sembrerebbe assurdo


Io anche ho fatto tutto il liceo giocando a pallavolo con partite ecc 
Che meraviglia di sport 

Si può fare certo con fatica e dedizione 
I miei figli fanno uno sport per il Quale a volte sono richieste assenze infrasettimanali per cui un po' complicato ma a loro piace e io trovo che lo sport sia formativo.. Qualsiasi sport.
(ho provato. Con La  Pallavolo ma. Ahimè nulla ) 

Vedremo come procede ma detto Questo ne facevo un discorso più ampio che demotivare non lo trovo costruttivo.

Poi uno deve capire anche che tipod i figliolo ha e non mettere Pressioni esagerate 
Il mio per ora non studiava e appena si è messo ha recuperato.. Ma resto Dell idea che non si si debba massacrare e rinunciare ad una serena adolescenza... 

Io poi premevo x un liceo più semplice...


----------



## Moni (6 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Temo che l'enfasi che queste scuole (scientifico e classico) pongono sull'eccellenza della formazione e sull'esclusività del percorso che implicano sia dettata piuttosto dal programma virtuale che si prefissano e dalla potenziale destinazione che offrono.
> 
> Se questa può sembrare una esagerazione, di contro, e per l'esperienza che sto vivendo di questi tempi, devo dire che ad approcciarsi a queste scuole vi sono anche ragazzi che in realtà hanno un background inadeguato. Non che questi ragazzi non siano intelligenti, nulla toglie poi che chiunque possa farcela, ma questo implica che si riponga nella scuola priorità assoluta. A parte i casi in cui lo studio è principalmente un piacere, per il resto si tratta di un impegno di non poco conto. Un lavoro direi, dove la sufficienza è senz'altro l'indicatore che le cose dovrebbero andare meglio, mentre l'insufficienza invece non ha alcun senso. Non se in un liceo scientifico fioccano voti come il 2 o giù di li.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## oceansize (8 Dicembre 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/956950887720827/posts/1983388108410428?sfns=0

campione italiano e laureando in medicina


----------

